# Newbee question



## cricket (Jan 14, 2013)

How do I search for a member? I asked an oldbee, alelover, but he does not know either. I was going to "follow" him but cannot find him to do so. Well, he is in my(his) kitchen but that is a whole other kind of follow.   :)


----------



## cricket (Jan 14, 2013)

While I am asking questions; is there a way to invite members?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

All you have to do is type the name in the search bar at the top then hit enter. Look to the left of the screen and there will be a list, look for "members" click that and it will list any members with that name. I don't think you can invite anyone to follow you.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

You could send the member you want to invite a PM asking them.


----------



## cricket (Jan 14, 2013)

I do not wish to invite someone to follow me. I would like to invite some people I know to join the group.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

Just tell them to go to:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/

and then register to be a member.


----------



## cricket (Jan 14, 2013)

I did the search and did not see the word "members" but I did see "users" and there I found him. Thanks for the help!


----------

